# put a frame on uneven drywall



## jerry1967 (Apr 8, 2006)

I put a attic ladder up but the drywall around the attic door is not even with the frame. Some of it is even but some is not. How do I put a frame around the opening with uneven drywall?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Caulk


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Is the drywall uneven or the ceiling joists? Can the drywall be screwed down tighter along the edges which then will be covered by the attic ladder trim?


----------



## jerry1967 (Apr 8, 2006)

LennyV-NHSNOLA said:


> Is the drywall uneven or the ceiling joists? Can the drywall be screwed down tighter along the edges which then will be covered by the attic ladder trim?


I screwed down the edges which made it tighter but the joists are sagging in the middle, about a half a inch.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Can you post a pic? I think I can visualize the problem but not 100% sure. Since the joists are sagging and the attic door frame is "flat", there are open edges on both ends since the frame doesn't conform to the sagging joists. What about some trim molding like scribe molding, 1/4'er round, shoe molding, etc., to close up the gaps? You could do all four sides and the molding would conform with the sagging sheetrock/joists on the sides and cover the gaps on the ends. Paint it the same color as the ceiling to make it less obvious.


----------



## jerry1967 (Apr 8, 2006)

LennyV-NHSNOLA said:


> Can you post a pic? I think I can visualize the problem but not 100% sure. Since the joists are sagging and the attic door frame is "flat", there are open edges on both ends since the frame doesn't conform to the sagging joists. What about some trim molding like scribe molding, 1/4'er round, shoe molding, etc., to close up the gaps? You could do all four sides and the molding would conform with the sagging sheetrock/joists on the sides and cover the gaps on the ends. Paint it the same color as the ceiling to make it less obvious.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> the attic ladder is 54 by 22 1/2 and the sage is in the middle of the 54 inch side. what is scribe molding?


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Scribe molding is just a really thin 1/4" to 3/8" thick by 1/2" to 3/4" wide molding with one rounded edge. Kind of like shoe molding for your baseboards but thinner. It's used on the trim of cabinet installation when a wall is not straight to cover up any small gaps. Of course, for cabinet installation, they "rape" us on the price of the stuff to match the cabinet colors. It can usually be purchased in the molding sections of most big box home improvement stores, either as real wood, primed wood or primed composite. It is so thin that it's very flexible and will follow the contours of your ceiling on the wide edge or thin edge, whichever install option gives you the best look and covers the gaps.


----------

